
Google has seven messaging apps – Here’s all of them and what they do - tempestn
https://www.androidauthority.com/google-messaging-apps-867843/
======
ERD0L
I understand it must be hard for a small company like Google to release and
push to all users an iMessage/Telegram competitor with great group chat and
video capabilities. [https://gcemetery.co](https://gcemetery.co)

